# cutting wires



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The phone lines at least might have some voltage on them. Not much risk but it's never good to cut energized stuff and just abandon it. It'd be better to go to the phone board and just yank all the wiring outta there and then cut everything.

I've done it though :whistling2:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> The phone lines at least might have some voltage on them. Not much risk but it's never good to cut energized stuff and just abandon it. It'd be better to go to the phone board and just yank all the wiring outta there and then cut everything.
> 
> I've done it though :whistling2:


It all gets ripped out, but its easier than pulling the long tails all the way back


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> It all gets ripped out, but its easier than pulling the long tails all the way back


Well if possible then pull everything at the phone board first, then hack away :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Around here, alot of Verizons stuff is fused, so a cut wire inside the primesis can blow a fuse in the nearest NID module down the street somewhere.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> The phone lines at least might have some voltage on them. Not much risk but it's never good to cut energized stuff and just abandon it. It'd be better to go to the phone board and just yank all the wiring outta there and then cut everything.
> 
> I've done it though :whistling2:


.......


> *800.25 Abandoned Cables. *The accessible portion of abandoned
> communications cables shall be removed. Where cables
> are identified for future use with a tag, the tag shall be of
> sufficient durability to withstand the environment involved.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> We are starting a remodel and need to get rid of existing phone and data. Any risk of cutting these if they're terminated on the other end?


I would leave the "call waiting" lines until they have been answered


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> .......


I know the code for abandoned stuff. I just ignore it a lot.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Around here, alot of Verizons stuff is fused, so a cut wire inside the primesis can blow a fuse in the nearest NID module down the street somewhere.


I think you might be confusing protectors with fuses, they are there to protect against over voltage from an outside source like lightning etc. Phone lines are never fused, and are current limited to about 50 Ma or so. Shorting out a phone line won't do any harm, but cutting into anything without knowing exactly where it goes and what is present on the pair is never really a good idea lol. Made that mistake once or twice...also, if you have sweaty hands and come across ring voltage you wont forget it!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

At the nid, no, no fuses, but I've worked on some phone systems that had Pico fuses on the lines, pop them all the time shorting wires.

Wish I had more jobs cleaning up abandoned wire, I love cleaning up backboards and tidying things up.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends on if it's active. Data lines for example can cook the switch or device connected to it. Digital PBX systems, etc...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I second the above. 

You can cause some serious damage to a pc, modem, switch, or a router. 

and if it is POE, you are going to have some serious issues. Just had a guy blow out a $150k cisco switch because he just cute the wire.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would follow the code and rip out all the abandoned cable, why leave yourself the liability?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I would follow the code and rip out all the abandoned cable, why leave yourself the liability?


Labor costs money.

As far as the liability I will have to take the chicken Steve persona and mention that no one is every held accountable for abandon low voltage stuff.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I think you might be confusing protectors with fuses,


Who cares what you call them. I'm not a phone guy. I just know if you cut verizons wires in the city of richmond, it can blow a fuse down the street somewhere.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cut a T1 line with voltage still on it then tell me...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who cares what you call them. I'm not a phone guy. I just know if you cut verizons wires in the city of richmond, it can blow a fuse down the street somewhere.


Lol ok, it seems that things may be done a bit differently where you live. I have never heard of a fuse on a telephone line, how do you know this?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

sarness said:


> At the nid, no, no fuses, but I've worked on some phone systems that had Pico fuses on the lines, pop them all the time shorting wires.
> 
> Wish I had more jobs cleaning up abandoned wire, I love cleaning up backboards and tidying things up.


Fuses for CPE not for the outside plant right?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Fuses for CPE not for the outside plant right?


Correct.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I work for the phone co.. You can blow a fuse and they can track this down to the house causing the issue. Either you or you customer will be charged a hefty fee for the repair.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Who really still has analog lines always.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Everywhere I work at does. most have 2-4 of them. 

A lot of retail places must have a dial back up line, and a fax line


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> Everywhere I work at does. most have 2-4 of them.
> 
> A lot of retail places must have a dial back up line, and a fax line


Sorry was referring to residential.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Who really still has analog lines always.


I do! As a TELCO employee with over 30 years, I get free phone service. It is part of my benefits. :thumbup:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Even resi's may not have an analog line, mine comes out of a vrad which has the internet and phone combined (also tv but I dropped that) At least they got the compression working with fax and alarm lines now.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

sarness said:


> Even resi's may not have an analog line, mine comes out of a vrad which has the internet and phone combined (also tv but I dropped that) At least they got the compression working with fax and alarm lines now.


I'm still on CO based copper, phone & DSL. There is a VRAD for UVERSE when I'm ready.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I was on regular DSL also, but I was 18,000+ feet away. Was paying for 1.5mb but was only getting about 800k For just a little more money I'm getting 18mb down, wish my up was a little quicker though.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I think you might be confusing protectors with fuses, they are there to protect against over voltage from an outside source like lightning etc. Phone lines are never fused, and are current limited to about 50 Ma or so. Shorting out a phone line won't do any harm, but cutting into anything without knowing exactly where it goes and what is present on the pair is never really a good idea lol. Made that mistake once or twice...also, if you have sweaty hands and come across ring voltage you wont forget it!


One time in an attic in the middle of summer I was moving some phone lines to a different location. 

I was young and knew no better and spliced the cat3 with small wire nuts. 

Well I forgot my strippers downstairs and it was too hot to make another trip. 

So, as I had my sweaty arms wrapped around the cold water pipe with no shirt on I stripped the wire with my teeth. 

Everything went fine until that last wire.

It was like Chuck Norris roundhouse kicked me in the face.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

How about the old trick of having the new guy run his finger down the 66 block as you call the numbers from your cellphone in another room?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> How about the old trick of having the new guy run his finger down the 66 block as you call the numbers from your cellphone in another room?


 Been there, done that! Now I only run the 66 block with my long nose.:thumbup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got zapped taking out an old pairgain NID...apparently it still had voltage on it, one hand was on the wire and the other was against the ground on the frame. OOPS!


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*I will remember this*

I wonder if electricians hand held voltage sensor would detect this? 

I have worked with lots of data lines. mostly news stuff. twice blew out my testum thinking the cable was dead when it was plugged into poe switches. I would like to know if there is a alternative to fluke link runner that can detect live circuits and blink the switch port. Link runner is a very expensive piece of equipment. 




mikeh32 said:


> I second the above.
> 
> You can cause some serious damage to a pc, modem, switch, or a router.
> 
> and if it is POE, you are going to have some serious issues. Just had a guy blow out a $150k cisco switch because he just cute the wire.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Cut a T1 line with voltage still on it then tell me...


 I learned that one the hard way when I was cleaning up a 66 block. I was sweating really good and it about knocked my fillings loose when I touched those terminals. 180 volts on that pair. 

-John


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*yes, did same on 66*

Canada uses bix punch downs. not likly to get shocked. but went across border to do some telco work. Got shocked to many times on the 66 block. Frustrating 




Big John said:


> I learned that one the hard way when I was cleaning up a 66 block. I was sweating really good and it about knocked my fillings loose when I touched those terminals. 180 volts on that pair.
> 
> -John


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Cut a T1 line with voltage still on it then tell me...


How do the phone guys work on them with the required voltage rated gloves. 

I have been told that repeaters on those lines need 10mA and they use a current source that runs the voltage up high enough to drive the 10mA...up to 160 volts...maybe more.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just make sure your hand is not touching a ground LOL


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Nothing worse than going to a building with about three generations of abandoned wire.

Add it to your total cost. Noting that it should be removed.


----------

